# Overclocking and losing internet connection



## ctfoster84 (Jan 31, 2010)

Exactly as the title says, a minor change in my fsb causes my internet to drop, and it comes right back when set to default.



--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Windows 7 Ultimate Media Center Edition
OS Service Pack -
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name FOSTER-PC
User Name Foster

Motherboard:
CPU Type Unknown, 1600 MHz (16 x 100)
Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset Unknown
System Memory 896 MB
BIOS Type AMI (06/05/09)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter Intel(R) G41 Express Chipset (326268 KB)
Monitor Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB] (7373177661WS)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1]

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Disk Drive ST380011A ATA Device (80 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Disk Drive ST3160815AS ATA Device (149 GB, IDE)
Disk Drive Dell USB Mass Storage USB Device
Disk Drive SanDisk U3 Titanium USB Device (1953 MB, USB)
Optical Drive TSSTcorp CDRWDVD TS-H493B ATA Device
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 72590 MB (52298 MB free)
D: (NTFS) 142305 MB (123598 MB free)
Total Size 209.9 GB (171.8 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard HID Keyboard Device
Mouse HID-compliant mouse

Network:
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8102E/RTL8103E Family PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20) (192.168.1.4)

Peripherals:
Printer Dell PC Fax
Printer Dell Photo AIO Printer 926
Printer Fax
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB2 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]
USB Device Dell Photo AIO Printer 926
USB Device USB Composite Device
USB Device USB Input Device
USB Device USB Input Device
USB Device USB Input Device
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device
USB Device USB Printing Support


RAM: DDR2 5300
Samsung M3 78T6553EZS-CE6
Hyundai HYMP564U64CP8-Y5 512mb

Power supply: Ultra LSP 650w Pro

Thermaltake CPU HS/Fan

Gigabyte gz-ph2a30 case with rear exhaust fan

Idle:

Hardware monitor	ACPI
Temperature 0	18°C (64°F) [0xB60] (THRM)

Hardware monitor	Intel Pentium E2140
Temperature 0	35°C (94°F) [0x41] (Core #0)
Temperature 1	33°C (91°F) [0x43] (Core #1)

Hardware monitor	ST3160815AS
Temperature 0	36°C (96°F) [0x24] (Assembly)
Temperature 2	36°C (96°F) [0x24] (Air Flow)

Hardware monitor	ST380011A
Temperature 0	33°C (91°F) [0x21] (Assembly)

Under load:

Hardware monitor	ACPI
Temperature 0	21°C (69°F) [0xB7E] (THRM)

Hardware monitor	Intel Pentium E2140
Temperature 0	39°C (102°F) [0x3D] (Core #0)
Temperature 1	37°C (98°F) [0x3F] (Core #1)

Hardware monitor	ST3160815AS
Temperature 0	37°C (98°F) [0x25] (Assembly)
Temperature 2	37°C (98°F) [0x25] (Air Flow)

Hardware monitor	ST380011A
Temperature 0	34°C (93°F) [0x22] (Assembly)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

do you have a network card in the pc? set the pcie frequency to 100 to keep it constant.

And be wary of overclocking too much with an Ultra psu, infact consider getting a decent make of psu if you intend to overclock further.


----------



## ctfoster84 (Jan 31, 2010)

It is using the on board port. And I am simply wanting to get a little bit more out of the processor without any voltage changes. The only issue (so far) is this one.

Apparently I left the motherboard out of the specs up top:

Biostar g41-m7


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

change the pcie to 100 and then see what happens when you increase the fsb, also when you increase the fsb make sure that your ram speed (usually display as DRAM speed or DRAM FSB) does not go above its rate speed.


----------



## ctfoster84 (Jan 31, 2010)

PCIE set to 100, Dram locked at 667, FSB bumped up from 200 to 220, and currently working. Good deal.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

cool, glad its sorted.


----------

